# ffmpeg updating problems with libcdio-paranoia



## free-and-bsd (Aug 9, 2014)

Just today, August 09, 2014, was updating my ports tree.

While updating multimedia/ffmpeg (with CDDB enabled) to v. 2.2.4_4,1 the update failed. The update includes updating sysutils/libcdio-paranoia to v. 10.2+0.90+1 , at which stage build fails because portmaster updates sysutils/libcdio-paranoia BEFORE multimedia/ffmpeg, so the latter fails with "libcdio-paranoioa ($version) already installed" message.
...Then after manually removing the port and letting multimedia/ffmpeg do its job to build and install everything, it fails when linking to libcdio-paranoia.a :

```
/usr/local/lib/libcdio-paranoia.a(p_block.o): relocation R_X86_64_32 against `.text' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC 
could not read symbols: Bad value`
```
This I finally solved by adding `'-fPIC'`to `CFLAGS +=` line in /usr/ports/sysutils/libcdio-paranoia/Makefile .

But this looks like a bug somewhere, most likely in multimedia/ffmpeg.


----------

